# Hutch blemish



## applebear (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a nice wood hutch, which foolishly laid an empty air freshener [one you stick in wall] on some papers laying on it. Apparently it still had some in it and leaked onto the hutch. 

Of course, it took me awhile to find it and it did it's damage. I tried to clean it, but it seemed to only wipe away the stain in that spot. The wood seems undamaged, but the blemish bothers me.

Is there any way to fix it or am I stuck with it as is? 

Thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 7, 2014)

What kind of wood, what kind of finish? Can you post a pic of the stain?


----------



## applebear (Oct 7, 2014)

No clue what kind of wood it is, but super heavy whatever it is. Here's pic of the stain....


----------



## nealtw (Oct 7, 2014)

First trick is to figure what the finish is.
This might be helpfull.
http://www.acmehowto.com/cleaning/wood-determine-finish.php


----------



## JoeD (Oct 8, 2014)

That is not going to remove. The finish and stain have been removed. You will need to refinish. You might get lucky and be able to touch it up but best results will be a total redo of the top.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks like this could be a real good paint remover.
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeowners/glade.html


----------



## applebear (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah I know it's not going to remove, as stated above...it looked like it stripped it down to the wood. I'm probably stuck with it as is, I just don't have that kind of skill. Hopefully the doily will cover it enough, and it's not such a sore thumb. :/

lol Yeah I think you're right on it being a good paint remover Neal...it didn't even occur to me it would leak out as much as it did. Wasn't even in direct contact with the wood, but it had every intention of spoiling my day.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 10, 2014)

Refinishing the top will not be as difficult as you think. And it would be a very satisfying project. Or... you can put the doily on it and call it a day. Worst thing that can happen is you get a bigger doily...


----------



## nealtw (Oct 10, 2014)

Re-doing it isn't hard at all. Take pictures before and after so a good paintstore worker can help with finding the right stain and finish.

Test the finish first with denatured alcohol. If the finish liquefies, it's shellac; if it gets soft but doesn't dissolve, it's a mixture of shellac and lacquer. Test the surface again with lacquer thinner; if it liquefies, it's lacquer. Shellac can be removed with denatured alcohol, lacquer with lacquer thinner, and a shellac-lacquer combination with a 50-50 mixture of denatured alcohol and lacquer thinner. Stripping with chemical compounds is not necessary to remove these finishes.

http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-...restoration/how-to-strip-wooden-furniture.htm


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 10, 2014)

Or they could just put some more air freshener on it and get rid of the finish...


----------



## mako1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Get some amber Briwax.It's a colored paste wax and some 0000 steel wool and rub it out.This will not completely fix it but will make it a lot less noticeable in about 10 minutes.Owned a custom furniture and cabinet shop for years and used this trick on damaged areas where the customer did not want to pay for a refinish.


----------



## applebear (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks, I will look into those options more...might be a good winter project after I get my home improvements done and the dust has settled. 

For now, I will put the big doily on it.


----------

